# Compass Control



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You're quite the salesman  . I know what you will be doing over Christmas - studying.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I have to go to New York for certification


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

five.five-six said:


> I have to go to New York for certification


Lucky you.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes, I know all about compass control.

Hope you charged enough for this job, it's going to eat up all your time and you still won't make any money off it. it's a steep learning curve. Once you have some templates done, your next jobs may actually pay back, the more you do, the more profitable they will become.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Yes, I know all about compass control.
> 
> Hope you charged enough for this job, it's going to eat up all your time.. it's a steep learning curve.


I smell a subcontract.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Key Digital makes fantastic products, I'm on board with them for sure. They also provide amazing tech support (for the time). 

Compass controller is VERY powerful. But it's not a plug and play type operation.. you gotta do some serious dirty work. I do iPad control for home audio / home theatre / shades & lighting control / cameras. Lutron RadioRA retrofits and I'd highly recommend getting your HomeWorks certification (if you can) for new construction. Instantaneous control.. wireless has delays which are annoying to customers.

The first job will determine whether you make this a part of your business or you give up and never go there again. It's a make you or break you system.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Yes, I know all about compass control.
> 
> Hope you charged enough for this job, it's going to eat up all your time and you still won't make any money off it. it's a steep learning curve. Once you have some templates done, your next jobs may actually pay back, the more you do, the more profitable they will become.


I charged for 100 hours of implementation. A few shades, a few lights, 4 thermostats, intrusion, 10 AV zones and he wants it to run his jacuzzi.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Key Digital makes fantastic products, I'm on board with them for sure.


Their switches and BALUNs are specification compliant to a level you would expect in carrier grade equipment.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

What does he want to control on his jacuzzi? Cool down while away, and heat up prior to getting home? If so, cool idea!



five.five-six said:


> I charged for 100 hours of implementation.


Sounds like you have a pretty good idea of what you're up against. Hard to say if that will pay off, but at least you'll be making some money while building up knowledge, experience and templates. That's going to be worth some real money on your next job!


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> What does he want to control on his jacuzzi? Cool down while away, and heat up prior to getting home? If so, cool idea!
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have a pretty good idea of what you're up against. Hard to say if that will pay off, but at least you'll be making some money while building up knowledge, experience and templates. That's going to be worth some real money on your next job!


If it takes me 200 hours, than I make 1/2 my rate to learn, I can live with that. There are worse things that could happen in life. 

And yes, with metadata he can even check his iOS device to see what temp it is at.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I just sold him a key digital 8X8 switch, i think the project just got a whole lot simpler.


----------



## ShaneDugas (Apr 24, 2010)

five.five-six said:


> I just sold him a key digital 8X8 switch, i think the project just got a whole lot simpler.


drool


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I just completed my radioRA 2 certification test. This is going to me an interesting job.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

five.five-six said:


> I charged for 100 hours of implementation. A few shades, a few lights, 4 thermostats, intrusion, 10 AV zones and he wants it to run his jacuzzi.


You _are_ a good salesman! 

It's hard to charge someone for a system, while you're learning it:thumbsup:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> You _are_ a good salesman!
> 
> It's hard to charge someone for a system, while you're learning it:thumbsup:



Actually, I have sold 2 radioRA 2 systems in the last 2 weeks and just submitted a bid last night on a 3rd and I am pretty sure I will get it...


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

RadioRA is some pretty basic stuff compared to that compass controller. I do love Lutron products though.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Key Digital makes fantastic products, I'm on board with them for sure. *They also provide amazing tech support* (for the time).


I fear that time may have come and gone, they may be busy ATM but for the last few days I have had trouble getting emails returned, or even a phone call today. It's probably not that big of a deal but on last pre-rough job walk with the designer, the customer just about doubled the scope of work. This job is going to be a monster.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

You better be scared.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> You better be scared.


Nope, there are a lot of other offerings. I'm already a HAI dealer and Crestron is no longer all that hard to get. Control4 is another option. It does seem that Key Digital may not be living up to the sales pitch they gave at my distributor.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Most guys don't pursue Compass Control after the training, it's too hard.

Try it on a single zone first.. like a decent budget media/theatre room. Get that under your belt, and then expand to multi-zone.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Most guys don't pursue Compass Control after the training, it's too hard.
> 
> Try it on a single zone first.. like a decent budget media/theatre room. Get that under your belt, and then expand to multi-zone.


It's really not that hard, just propitiatory. I have been configuring systems much much bigger the KD-MC2500 and in several CLI languages for decades. I rather prefer CLI to GUI, it's a lot easier and more efficient. 


If Key Digital can't return an email or a phone call, that's a problem. First indication was all the glitches and broken links on the compass control website pages.

Compas showed promise, but I fear Key Digital launched Compass Control too early and are not ready for prime time and or have serious systemic internal issues. I hope I am wrong, as I have already sold one. 

I might reach out to my distributor tomorrow and see if they can leverage some support for me, they are very large and have been helpful in the past.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

AVAD had a direct line for support, that and the sales guys hate hearing that contractors can't get support. 

I just now completed my C2 certification and ordered a MC2500 last week. I am going to integrate it on my own home theater (being very careful not to scratch it up or damage the packaging)


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

You're going to love it and then hate it and then love it! :laughing:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Have you seen one of these yet?

http://www.keydigital.com/Downloads/KD-HDLite/KD-HD4x4_6x6_8x8Lite_Manual.pdf


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

five.five-six said:


> Have you seen one of these yet?
> 
> http://www.keydigital.com/Downloads/KD-HDLite/KD-HD4x4_6x6_8x8Lite_Manual.pdf


Yeah heard about them, but haven't used one yet.. that's going to be awesome! 

You got snubbed by them at the beginning, but seriously this key digital stuff is some powerful equipment, they're one of the companies to work with for your and their success.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

At the time i was trying to contact them they were in the middle of a cold snap and support was down a man and they were conducting a c3 training, the snobbery is over. The price i got on it was half again what a mc2500 and separate 8x8 switch would cost so i will take a pass for now. 

This system may be stepping into a 3rd 8x8 switch, as the customer has laid out 23 tv locations. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I am in the C3 class right now, I have to say I am very impressed with the capabilities and ease of programming.


----------



## JustinG (Sep 4, 2012)

This is my first time hearing about Compass Control, how does it compare to RTI?


----------

